# casino pier seaside heights



## nevercatchany (Aug 12, 2003)

has anyone ever fished off of here a few years ago i used to fish here 3-4 times a week but the past 2 years ive only been there 2 times there used to be good bass fishing off the pier you could see them nd cast to them


----------

